# HS621 seems like DOA....hurls snow like a geriatric



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

we finally got some snow here in toronto, not a hugh fall ,about 4",pulled out the trusty old honda and she fired right up but when it came to pushing snow around...... it did not cut it today.
almost felt like a belt had stretched or something, is this belt drive or friction disc,does anyone know?? auger was turning, but because of no veloctiy of snow the chute clogged repeatedly.
any thoughts are appreciated,it may also be time to replace the rubbers in auger as they have some wear and tear but i did not think that that would slow the volumn/velocity of snow out the chute,maybe thats it.anyway,
thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Check that your belt set up looks like this one:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Also I would drop the carb bowl and be sure it's clean in there.......


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

I would check the paddles


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

lardness1,
I bought a used HS621 one year ago and had the same problem as you (terrible snow throwing performance and chute clogging, but the engine ran great). In my attempt to improve performance, I slotted the mounting holes in the paddle & auger rubber and adjusted the rubber over so that it stuck out beyond the edge of the steel (about 3/4"), like new paddle rubber would, but that didn't help. I then pulled off the belt cover and found the belt to be extremely loose, so I tightened the belt and the performance was greatly improved (all this was last year). I think I tightened the belt too much because this year there was an early, extremely wet snowfall that put the belt under a lot of stress, and it broke when I was doing the EOD (it was probably the original belt furnished on this 1999 manufactured machine). I then replaced the belt with a new honda OEM belt (I would highly recommend you use an OEM belt if replacing yours - approx. $16 at Boats.net + shipping). There have been a few light snowfalls since, and the HS621 worked great. There is an omission in the owner's manual since it doesn't give enough information on how to adjust the belt. So, I contacted [email protected] and he forwarded me the necessary information which was missing in the owner's manual. Page 34 of the manual tells you what to do, but it doesn't tell you what to measure to get the measurement of length "A", and it also doesn't tell you what to set length "A" to. Here's information I rec'd from Robert:

Belt Tension Inspection:
1ST - TURN THE ENGINE STOP SWITCH TO OFF, AND REMOVE THE SPARK PLUG WIRE. Then
1) Remove the beltcover bolts and remove the beltcover.
2) Pull the cable boot up.
3) With auger clutch lever free play correctly adjusted (as per owner's manual), pull the clutch lever all the way back against the handlebar, and measure length "A" of the belt tension spring. (see diagram below for where to measure length "A")
4) Be sure that the belt tension spring length "A" is 30-40 mm (1.18-1.57 in).
5) If the length "A" is out of the specification, adjust.

ADJUSTMENT OF BELT:
Loosen the 8 mm self-locking nut on the tension roller with the auger clutch lever released and move the tension roller down.
After adjusting, tighten the 8 mm self-locking nut securely. Squeeze the auger clutch lever fully, and check the length "A" of the belt tension spring: it must be between 33- 35mm (1.30-1.38 in). Adjust again if necessary.

REPLACEMENT OF BELT:
1ST - TURN THE ENGINE STOP SWITCH TO OFF, AND REMOVE THE SPARK PLUG WIRE. Remove belt cover. Properly adjust auger clutch free play. Then install the new belt and follow adjustment procedure above.

Here is where length "A" is measured:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Check the belt, auger rubber and scraper bar for wear. If they haven't been replaced in quite awhile, it may just be time to do so. Specs for them are probably listed in your owner's manual somewhere. If you don't have a manual, you can download one from Honda's Power Equipment web site for free.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Check the belt, auger rubber and scraper bar for wear. If they haven't been replaced in quite awhile, it may just be time to do so. Specs for them are probably listed in your owner's manual somewhere. If you don't have a manual, you can download one from Honda's Power Equipment web site for free.


----------



## lardness1 (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks to all for the input,ive ordered replacement rubbers for auger,will change out first and see how that works and then belt if necessary as well. again thanks to all for your input


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

lardness1,
After going thru the same problem as you with my HS621 last year, the belt is most likely loose and is probably the problem, IMO. I suggest you adjust the belt tension before you do anything else.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

It sounds like a loose, or worn out belt.

When was the last time the belt tension was checked or the belt was changed ?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

The belt don't get loose, its stretches and wears out, Replace it with a Honda belt (no need to adjust it) replace the paddle rubber and you will see a new machine. Dont try to adjust a worn and stretched belt, for $20 replace it with a Honda belt. If you try to adjust an old one, the new one will be too tight and you will have to adjust it again anyway


----------

